# Anagen Labs Canada - Anabolic Generation - Injectable & Oral Steroids



## AnagenMan (Jan 20, 2017)

Greetings friends,

Anagen Labs now available in Canada for anyone seeking a new lab that offers top quality Injectables and Orals I urge you to test our gear and see for yourself!

We are looking for new clients and partners such as re-sellers and sources in Canada.


We seek safe harbor,

AnagenMan :32 (19):


----------



## Seeker (Jan 20, 2017)

As soon as a mod sees this you're done.


----------



## automatondan (Jan 21, 2017)

Get out of our house!


----------



## stonetag (Jan 21, 2017)

Do you carry Vagi-seal?


----------



## BigJohnny (Jan 21, 2017)

Gtfoh!!!!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 21, 2017)

Nobody wants to test gear from another fly by night lab. Eat dicks fgt.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 21, 2017)

I will beat you sensless with an 18 inch silicone dildo.


----------



## Jaydub (Jan 21, 2017)

No safe harbor for ya here dude.. don't let the door hit ya in the ass


----------



## FyrBurd83 (Feb 10, 2017)

bigblackcocks huh????


----------

